# Timing belt tools for AAN / Turbo 5



## WannaCorrado (Apr 30, 2000)

The timing belt's very old - I bought the 034 kit and want to change it next weekend, but don't have the specialty tools. Does anyone here have any desire to lend them to me or tell me where to buy them (Other than dealer???)
thanks!


----------



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

Could've rented them from Blauparts but they won't rent out the kit without purchasing the timing belt kit from them. Not sure if they sell the tools


----------

